# New Commuter bike from Electra - Amsterdam



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.bikegallery.com/content/Bike_Gallery/Electra-Amsterdam.html

It's named the Amsterdam, and is a great-looking city/commuter. It's pretty cheap, comes in his & hers models, and looks great. Every house should get one... or two.

(Preview based on Interbike viewing by LBS)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> http://www.bikegallery.com/content/Bike_Gallery/Electra-Amsterdam.html
> 
> It's named the Amsterdam, and is a great-looking city/commuter. It's pretty cheap, comes in his & hers models, and looks great. Every house should get one... or two.
> 
> (Preview based on Interbike viewing by LBS)


Electras are great. I prefer the wilder Streamline series personally. Wife has a "Rosie" and really likes it. We have all kinds of cruisers. I ride em all over cuz they are so fun.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

PdxMark said:


> http://www.bikegallery.com/content/Bike_Gallery/Electra-Amsterdam.html
> 
> It's named the Amsterdam, and is a great-looking city/commuter. It's pretty cheap, comes in his & hers models, and looks great. Every house should get one... or two.
> 
> (Preview based on Interbike viewing by LBS)



These are pretty cool bikes. Lots of people in the booth at Interbike. I'd like to have one for sure.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

pretty nice, but i think i prefer mine. it's not as flashy, but at least it's authentic :wink:


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

botto said:


> pretty nice, but i think i prefer mine. it's not as flashy, but at least it's authentic :wink:
> 
> It would be great to have that as an option here, too. I bet it could cost 1/2 as much as the Electra, too.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

PdxMark said:


> It would be great to have that as an option here, too. I bet it could cost 1/2 as much as the Electra, too.


don't know how much the electra was. bought my 1st bike (a gazelle omafiets) for 25 guliders, or +/- 12$, from a junkie. my current ride, a batavus, was 2nd hand, from a shop, and was slightly pricey at 120€.


----------

